# Making a knife with my son pics



## sea trout

This sure is a lot of fun!!!
We're leaving less hammer marks in our steel now. Looks like we could have brushed slag off this blade more often though. We're gettin there. 
Many of you have been an inspiration for me to get my son and I started.
Looks like we are set to go to the guild meetin Feb 11.
We're excited to ask questions and learn how to clean up our work and watch some demonstrations!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bkeepr

I don't know anything but it looks good to me!


----------



## Anvil Head

Great pics and looks like you are coming along nicely. It's a fine thing to be working with and teaching your son.

Safety tip: Get a better set of tongs that will hold your work more securely. Those "duck bills" really aren't suited for good grip and control. You have to work too hard to hold an item which takes away from concentrating on what you are hitting.

Also and this is serious important! I see your son is wearing safety glasses......but you are not. That's just dumb! How are you going to see to show him all the wonderful things you and he will do together if you put your eyes out? Forging presents all sorts of real eye damaging potentials.....GET THOSE GLASSES ON!!

I would love to have you guys come up to Trackrock this spring and join in the fun (but you got to see to drive). Come if you can, but know that if I catch you without safety glasses on, I will call you out.


----------



## wvdawg

That is pretty neat.  Good for you and the young man - looking good.  Be safe.


----------



## tsharp

Looks good, yes safety glasses for sure.


----------



## bluemarlin

Nice looking blade!


----------



## cotinpatch

Great experience with your son....he'll never forget these times!!!


----------



## sea trout

Thanks y'all!!
We got the new grizzly sander in already. It's set up and the sander is operational!
Ordered a buffing wheel for the aux arbor and some compound. 
Hope it comes in soon and we'll attempt to clean up this knife and make it sharp!
Already have some new safety glasses for me. Thanks for the concerns!
I'm on the hunt for some top notch knife making tongs! My cupped paddles are best for my daily job hands down. But yes I've noticed them not properly holding on to our new hobby. 
Y'all seem like a great bunch with willingness to help! I so appreciate it and hope to meet some of y'all soon!! I'm very exited to maybe one day finish a product that looks anywhere close to the quality items y'all post in this hobby section of GON.
THANK YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
GO FALCONS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Anvil Head

Good on you!
If you're not to familiar with running a buffer, take it easy and be very careful. Buffer's are a lot meaner and more unforgiving that most any other shop power tool. They like to snatch things out of your hands and sling them at high velocity toward anything of value ..... including you. Serious....watch yourself.

If you want you and your son to get a little more exposure to smithing and all the tools that go with it, the Flint River Knife Club is holding it's first meeting of the year at The Goat & Hammer. It will be this weekend - Sat. 9 to 3 or 4. This is the shop of Mark Hopper, an extremely talented smith that migrated here from England. It's a big shop and it's located next to the Atlanta Water Works off Howell Mill Rd.
Be glad to send you the particulars, just pm me.

The Georgia Custom Knifemakers' Guild meeting will be Feb 11th at Fiddleback Forge in Cumming. This is Andy Roy's shop and maybe one of the demos will be forge related.

Both events are open to the public and you & son are most welcome to attend either or better yet both.


----------



## onedude

Your knife looks real good to me. 
Check this link out about buffers. It is about a knife maker that was killed using his buffer. 
https://www.bladesmithsforum.com/index.php?showtopic=30573
Please don't let you son be anywhere around when you use it.  I sold my buffer.
Take care,
Doug
Jn. 3:16


----------



## toolmkr20

Great pics. Kids watch our every move so as stated above, always remember your PPE.


----------



## Dub

Great memories in the making right there.

Thank you for taking us along for the ride, too.

Awesome job, sir.


----------

